# Thoughts on two litters



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeff, I have seen Jagger run at hunt test. He is a very nice dog and he loves upland test! He seems very laid back until it is test time and he puts his game face on. His owners are nice and true dog lovers.
I don't think I have seen Milla run but I have seen a couple of Glen Crawfords dogs at test. They are all loaded with drive. 
Sorry I don't know much about the second breeding but i am sure Jackie Mertens will lead you in the right direction.
Enjoy your new pup!
Jim


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm in South Florida and I've also seen Jagger at a hunt test and although I'm definitely a rank novice, I was very impressed. Jagger also has attended many events that the local golden retriever breed club has hosted, serving as "demo dog" to show everyone what it's like to have a golden that can retrieve the birds. I second the comment about his owners--they are committed to the standard of a versatile retriever and they enjoy all sorts of games and sports with Jagger and their other dogs. I've also spoken with Glen Crawford and he is very nice and I like a breeder/owner/handler who participates in different sports with their dogs too (I've seen him in obedience and his dogs always have a blast). 

I am sure the other litter is very nice too--Jackie Mertens is one of the "master breeders" in the world of goldens and the more information you provide her, the more she will help you in choosing the right pup for you. Good luck--any choice you make will be the right one! Thought you might enjoy a photo that ran in the local breed club newsletter of Jagger and half-brother Zappa during a Halloween picnic--Jagger is the one on the right--such cute clowns!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you so much guys...that picture is hilarious!

This is exactly the info I was hoping for. I was leaning in the Jagger direction and I think this confirms some of what I was thinking.

It's always tough pulling that trigger on the first go-round!

Thank you both and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I absolutely adore Phlyer, and had actually looked into the Phlyer and Sox breeding myself while I was puppy looking over the summer. But for what you are looking for I would probably lean towards the Jagger litter. The only downside to that is it appears to be his first breeding so you don't have any kind of background on what he produces.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I think Rappwizard had a great idea, tell the breeder what you want and let them pick the puppy who will suit you to a tee.

They know their dogs best and reputable breeders like you're referring to want only what's best for the puppies, not their best interests.

Our breeder helped us pick a puppy and she picked the PERFECT dog for me.
I couldn't have done it better myself.

Good luck and have fun w/ your puppy.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I know Jagger had a litter that he sired about 3 or so months ago; the only reason I know is because he is a South Florida Golden and I live in South Florida so I tend to know more about the South Florida dogs--this is just an update for Louisiana.

This is one of the photos that was in breed club newsletter--this is the pick bitch, Jade, and she is already getting used to hunt tests--cool vest! The second photo is Jade with her dam, Moonstruck's Lady Emily Jane, and Jagger--this also was in the breed club newsletter. They're mislabeled--Jade is in the center.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW cute puppy!!! I haven't read the newsletter yet obviously! 
Mike sent me the pic of the 3 of them, which I promptly titled, "Puppy the vampire slayer" tee hee


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL it does look like a spike in his mouth!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a Bart daughter and absolutely love her. Bart has produced well, and the few Bart grandkids I have met personally have been really nice dogs and I have heard good things about others that I have not met. I would say that it is a line that produces great dogs.

This is the second Yogi son x Bart daughter I have seen recently. I am curious to see how the breedings work out.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone know what brand vest that is? It is cool! I can't quite make it out in the picture. I'd love to get one like it.




rappwizard said:


> I know Jagger had a litter that he sired about 3 or so months ago; the only reason I know is because he is a South Florida Golden and I live in South Florida so I tend to know more about the South Florida dogs--this is just an update for Louisiana.
> 
> This is one of the photos that was in breed club newsletter--this is the pick bitch, Jade, and she is already getting used to hunt tests--cool vest! The second photo is Jade with her dam, Moonstruck's Lady Emily Jane, and Jagger--this also was in the breed club newsletter. They're mislabeled--Jade is in the center.
> View attachment 67645


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Bart seemed like an incredible dog from everything I've read about him.





sammydog said:


> I have a Bart daughter and absolutely love her. Bart has produced well, and the few Bart grandkids I have met personally have been really nice dogs and I have heard good things about others that I have not met. I would say that it is a line that produces great dogs.
> 
> This is the second Yogi son x Bart daughter I have seen recently. I am curious to see how the breedings work out.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would also agree that the JaggerXMilla combo looks best for what you are after. With Expo and Yogi up top both sides are bringing some workability with sensibility to the table.
My friend liked what she got from her Bart breeding so much she plans to repeat it using frozen if she can.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you'll have a better chance of getting what you're looking for out of Jagger x Milla litter.


----------

